# wanted to share what i made :)



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

So i thought about this the other day and i really wanted to do it.. so here it is.... my hedgehog cake!    i think its uber cuuute! just a test though... next time i make one it'll look better.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That's really cool; you did a great job! Yum, Yum!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Mmmm...Hedgie-licious!!!!
It's adorable! Nice job!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Cute! I want some


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is really cute. Good idea using the icing tips to make quills.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Awww how cute, thanks for sharing!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Awwww great job! It's awesome!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Dang now i'm going break my diet :roll: :lol: ! Great job!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The cake is fantastic! I love the picture of your baby looking at the cake.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Mmmm, tasty! Looks great, inspired me to give it go.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

I love it, and looks yummy too. Imagine the person who gets a piece of it's bum - so much bigger in size (height) than the nose!

Why is this off topic? I think it's totally on-topic as fun stuff!


----------

